# Pedigree Look-up and info please?



## amysue (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi All, I have put a deposit on three ASPC classic broodmares that need some TLC. They are very pretty and their conformation is correct. I am just curious about their bloodlines. I am more familiar with the minis than the Shetlands. I would love to know if they or their parents have been shown and if they are a respected bloodline. They are Mccalls KL Janelle, Mccalls KL Pocahontas and Mccalls MJ Janey. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually know all 3 of these mares...

The Janelle mare is out of a Bullseye daughter, our main herd sire Grahams The Gambler is out of a Bullseye daughter. Most of the Bullseye stuff just makes the best ponies you will find. The pocahontas mare is too out of a Bullseye daughter and sired by the Bright Eyed Rock stud. Now Pocahontas is out of Bullseye Wild Thing (who I almost bought several times) and she has priced a few real nice foals, incloded G&S Molly Brown who is a stunning mare that Mario and Kris own. She is out of the Lee-Land,Kal Girl mare that is a Showdeo bred mare that I too love.

Janey is a little different, she is by the Bullseye son, Masterjack who is out of a Kid Lee daughter.Janey goes back to Bullseye again on the bottom through the bottom side of her dam, who is sired by Tomorrow.

They are some really nicely bred ponies if you want to produce pretty ponies.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 20, 2013)

I was going to send you to the site that had lots of info and still has pictures, produce and pedigrees up. BUT it's currently down. It was still there before I went to Congress... The McCall's have Bellevue Farm - think you'd want to talk to Rod? Might be Rob, now I'm not sure. Bellevue Farm is located in Iowa. Lewella could help on that too, when she sees this.

Our first stallion was a Red Rock Bullseye Master Jack son like Janey. We had a ball with him and he sired many good 1/2 shetlands and a handful of purebreds that we sold. We retained one daughter and now have several "grand children" of his. We had his last son this spring - this colt is promising - though I've had a hard time getting good pics of him!

It's great that you've taken on these 3, I know I looked at them a couple of times and wished, but went different directions... Should be nice mares!


----------



## amysue (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much for all of your help. I sincerely appreciate it. I know that everyone is so busy with Congress and all. I am so excited to take these three mares on as a project. The seller also has an adorable stud colt with two blue eyes that may be available if the owner of the sire does not take him. Cross your fingers. I would love to bring him home and raise him up to drive. Thanks again.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 21, 2013)

Amy ....I am the owner of the sire of that colt




Small world. Kathleen had just told me that someone had been out to look at his foals. This is his sire who just won Congress, Swan. Cruise Control...I am having a few of his foals hauled here in the fall.


----------



## amysue (Jul 21, 2013)

OMG what a small world it is! Too funny. Congratulations by the way. Cruiser is absolutely gorgeous and did an amazing job this past week. I am supposed to pick the mares up and bring them home in the beginning of August after the foals are weaned off of the mares. I have yet to get an answer form Kathleen if the pinto colt is available. But I am sure she is just as crazy busy as the rest of us are this time of year. I like her liver chestnut colt too. He has a heck of a personality and looks like a little saddlebred. Hopefully it will all work out. I am really partial to the pinto though



. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 21, 2013)

You can see pictures of him on our Geldings page www.greencreekstable.webs.com

I just ordered congress win pics last week, but there is a bunch of pictures of him on our website.


----------



## amysue (Jul 22, 2013)

I checked out your website and it is really awesome. You have beautiful ponies. It is my dream to get back into showing on that level, but it always seems like stuff gets in the way.


----------

